# Coralife Turbo-Twist UV



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I have the Coralife Turbo-twist 6x UV Sterilizer in my 150 Gallon........

How often do you normally go before replacing the bulb?
I went 1-year on the last one but that was probably to long. 

Any way to tell if it's still effective UV?
I'm flowing 100 - 125GPH through the UV sterilizer.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Corallife claims their light to be good for 8,000 hours.So roughly 11 months.Things like turning it on and off will shorten its life due to vitrification of the quartz.So if you run it 24/7(seems reasonable and more effecient) 11 months tops.I always tried to replace mine every 6-8 months.
The coralife has a bad rap for it's ballast that fire the light actually(most say won't last 2-3 years if good!).So I would try to just make sure it is firing up before buying a new bulb if possible(most have some sort of viewing "hole/glass" to be sure light is operating.)


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Corallife claims their light to be good for 8,000 hours.So roughly 11 months.Things like turning it on and off will shorten its life due to vitrification of the quartz.So if you run it 24/7(seems reasonable and more effecient) 11 months tops.I always tried to replace mine every 6-8 months.
> The coralife has a bad rap for it's ballast that fire the light actually(most say won't last 2-3 years if good!).So I would try to just make sure it is firing up before buying a new bulb if possible(most have some sort of viewing "hole/glass" to be sure light is operating.)



My 1st bulb still fired up fine @ 12 months but replaced it anyway. 
I've heard the UV diminishes even though it still turns on......any idea if this is true?
I will probably go to 6 month intervals.

I check the visual indicator at least weekly to make sure it's still working and yes I run 24/7 except for 10 minutes a day when the feed timer is on (pump, heater, UV off).

Had the Turbo-twist for 18 months....no issues yet. 

Thanks for the reply...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Behavior of UV lights is a little different than "regular" lights.We all know that the spectrum fades over time in regular bulbs even though they light, but there are several more factors involved with UV.This is a pretty informational link;
UV Lamp Life
I would consider not having the light shut off for the 10 minutes,due to the start up issues these bulbs have(all cause greater vitrification and shorter life).But if changing every six months is doable then maybe the only thing that matters is to never touch the bulb without clean cotton gloves.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Behavior of UV lights is a little different than "regular" lights.We all know that the spectrum fades over time in regular bulbs even though they light, but there are several more factors involved with UV.This is a pretty informational link;
> UV Lamp Life
> I would consider not having the light shut off for the 10 minutes,due to the start up issues these bulbs have(all cause greater vitrification and shorter life).But if changing every six months is doable then maybe the only thing that matters is to never touch the bulb without clean cotton gloves.


Great article.....thanks.
I guess why I included the UV lamp with the feed timer shutdown sequence is the concern over excessive heat for 10 minutes with zero water flow. 
Not sure which is worse.....leaving it on and heating up or shutting it down and going though the start sequence. 

I won't forfeit the feed timer shutdown as I consider that an important part of aquarium husbandry.

Damn if you do Damn if you don't..... *h/b


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks to Coralbandit......

I did some investigation today and measured how hot the water got inside the Turbo-twist with it left on for 10-minutes during the feed timer shutdown. 
Temperature only rose to about 95F so not a huge deal.

So, now I'm powering the UV sterilizer 24/7 with no shutdown each day for feeding.....should help with the longevity of the UV bulb.

Thanks... *h/b


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I have been using one sense 1995.i change mine once a year.i believe in using them.everyone should have one in there tank.it makes a big difference.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Buerkletucson said:


> Thanks to Coralbandit......
> 
> I did some investigation today and measured how hot the water got inside the Turbo-twist with it left on for 10-minutes during the feed timer shutdown.
> Temperature only rose to about 95F so not a huge deal.
> ...


Good deal!I wouldn't think the light will last alot longer but more that it will perform at a higher level for the life of the bulb.Less deposits on the inside of the glass will allow "better" quality light to be emitted.
I hope this works out good for you!

*go team


----------

